# Craftsman 2579 Dovetail Template



## Geordie99 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone has had any experience using this template? I'm thinking of picking one up today (guy selling it for $20 in brand new condition) so I was hoping to get some feedback from anyone that has one or has used one. 

Cheers and many thanks in advance,

Steve


----------

